# A poo blanket!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is a picture of a poo blanket to rival the poo scarf...... The cushion was needed as I don't look as glam as Ruth after a days hard labour!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant!! What an animal you are in that onsie!! 

Gorgeous doggies!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the cushion  
So, was it a brother or a sister for Billy after all that labour ?!
The blanket logos wonderfully warm.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Love the cushion
> So, was it a brother or a sister for Billy after all that labour ?!
> The blanket logos wonderfully warm.


Ralph and ruby are his bro & sis (& some imaginary person who he calls klay????!!!) - maybe he sees dead people!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey HO is booking a flight as I type, she is coming for your leopard print pyjamas, be forewarned!

I love you with antlers!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is funny actually... I got a Rudolph onsie for Christmas! As a joke (I hope). It has a tail, antlers and a red nose! Haha.. It's not as nice as Tracey's racy leopard one!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Here is a picture of a poo blanket to rival the poo scarf...... The cushion was needed as I don't look as glam as Ruth after a days hard labour!!!


Love the poo blanket and wow you look different there sort of like a deer and your antlers are showing


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey HO is booking a flight as I type, she is coming for your leopard print pyjamas, be forewarned!
> 
> I love you with antlers!


Grrrrrrrrrr!  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

You wild animal ha!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> You wild animal ha!


Haha - my wild days are over renee, some of them were shocking!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha - my wild days are over renee, some of them were shocking!!!


Oh Lord save it for a Friday night ha! Ruth caused enough of a commotion for tonight


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Oh Lord save it for a Friday night ha! Ruth caused enough of a commotion for tonight


I know- with her variety of knickers!!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that Ralph had his paws on her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love that Ralph had his paws on her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes this is quite sweet, as they are both very cuddly - just not with each other  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is getting no poo cuddles right now. Willow is to busy being a mother to Ozzy and when he is sleeping she just collapses. She had no time for Jake. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is such a good mother. I hope she is getting plenty of treats to keep her stamina up!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake is getting no poo cuddles right now. Willow is to busy being a mother to Ozzy and when he is sleeping she just collapses. She had no time for Jake.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I bet jake is pleased she has taken on the giddy little ozzy isn't he? It means he leaves him alone ? Lovely willow xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Last night was the worst. Ozzy has coccidia (this makes me sad) and he started his medication last night. Well it gave him the runs poor thing. He does not want to poo in his crate so he woke up every two hours all night long. Every time he was up, she was up. She was exhausted this morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Last night was the worst. Ozzy has coccidia (this makes me sad) and he started his medication last night. Well it gave him the runs poor thing. He does not want to poo in his crate so he woke up every two hours all night long. Every time he was up, she was up. She was exhausted this morning.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've just googled this  poor little ozzy like he hadn't been through enough - will he fully recover from this after treatment?? 
Willow is a little trooper x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I've just googled this  poor little ozzy like he hadn't been through enough - will he fully recover from this after treatment??
> Willow is a little trooper x


They told me it is very hard to get rid of but he should recover fine. I worry like crazy because I also looked it up. He is so little only three pounds still. Diarrhea can be so dangerous for him but we will get him through. 
Willow would be lost without him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They told me it is very hard to get rid of but he should recover fine. I worry like crazy because I also looked it up. He is so little only three pounds still. Diarrhea can be so dangerous for him but we will get him through.
> Willow would be lost without him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are the best poo mum to get him through it, I'm sure you will make sure he has a full recovery - we will look back on this in 12 months when he is huge!!! And say awwwww wasn't he cute! Xx
(Never google ailments - we'd all be written off!!) x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He will be the healthiest adult dog ever! All this practice his immune system is getting will be good for him in the long run. In the meantime it must be so stressful for you!  And for poor Willow.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I did have a moment last night that I wanted to bring him back. I'm so afraid for him to get really sick again and not make it. I told Nick I would rather give him back and never know if something bad happens but clearly we just won't let it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I did have a moment last night that I wanted to bring him back. I'm so afraid for him to get really sick again and not make it. I told Nick I would rather give him back and never know if something bad happens but clearly we just won't let it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope he will be ok poor little thing he has been through enough. I google a lot too and it always freaks me out! You are a good poo mommy one of the best and I know you could never give him back and if you did you would always wonder what happened I know I would He is a strong boy for sure so he will get through this!:hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Donna. So sorry to hear this. Like the others have said, he will get through it. You all will. Willow is so so so sweet with him.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Love the picture! I got a onesie for christmas too...lol it has little scotty dogs all over it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oh Donna.
Hope the little man is responding well to the medication and picks up soon.
Thinking of you.
:hug:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Love the picture! I got a onesie for christmas too...lol it has little scotty dogs all over it.


I got edible ones for Christmas!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I got edible ones for Christmas!


An edible onsie??  oh god!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That's a relief - I was just thinking I hope the HO wasn't too sick


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


>


Oh thank goodness!! Edible Scottie's! Phew... I had visions I don't even want to voice!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> That's a relief - I was just thinking I hope the HO wasn't too sick


Exactly!!!  that's a mouthful!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh thank goodness!! Edible Scottie's! Phew... I had visions I don't even want to voice!


Me too this forum has done terrible things to my innocent mind


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Me too this forum has done terrible things to my innocent mind


We're a bad influence!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> We're a bad influence!!


And sadly proud of it


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> That's a relief - I was just thinking I hope the HO wasn't too sick


She does love to eat but that would be TOO much!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Me too this forum has done terrible things to my innocent mind


I suspect the last time you was innocent was as a new born!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Not that I am trying to pull your minds out of the gutter but I have my very own poo blanket
Good thing I'm so large

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am so jealous of your three poo blanket.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Not that I am trying to pull your minds out of the gutter but I have my very own poo blanket
> Good thing I'm so large
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A 3 poo blanket beats a 2 poo blanket or 2 poo scarf every time....... Although little ozziraptorsaurus is looking dangerously close to your nose!! I think I'd turn that blanket around if I was you!!  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> A 3 poo blanket beats a 2 poo blanket or 2 poo scarf every time....... Although little ozziraptorsaurus is looking dangerously close to your nose!! I think I'd turn that blanket around if I was you!!  x


I had a bully in my hands for defense but he did fake me out with a neck snuggle turned eat lobe chomp! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Me too this forum has done terrible things to my innocent mind


I know mine too Ruth, Karen, Tracey and Fairlie have really shocked me a few times



dmgalley said:


> Not that I am trying to pull your minds out of the gutter but I have my very own poo blanket
> Good thing I'm so large
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a lovely blanket made me laugh I would be sweating, and my body would go numb


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I know mine too Ruth, Karen, Tracey and Fairlie have really shocked me a few times
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely blanket made me laugh I would be sweating, and my body would go numb


Oh yeh Renee! Little miss innocent


----------

